# MoCA question



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a 4 tuner Premiere currently but use an external MoCA adapter to enable MoCA on my network because I perceived some issues when I tried to use the built-in MoCA. My question is are those issues just in my head and is there any benefit to using the built-in MoCA or an external device? I have a Roamio Pro on the way and was just wondering if I should use the built in MoCA when it arrives or just leave my adapter in place. Thanks.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh I need to clarify that I am referring to using the MoCA bridge in the TiVo. It is plugged in via Ethernet as well. If I used the built-in bridge I would get rid of the adapter at the switch.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

What issues did you perceive?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

I had some instances where MRV didn't seem to work properly (would cut off) and those seemed to be alleviated when I stopped using the internal MoCA bridge. Using it as a bridge has to increase the bandwidth demands on the TiVo so I just wasn't sure if there was an advantage to offloading that traffic to an external adapter.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Doesn't sound like a particularly "known" issue, but if you had it then it was real. Only way to tell if it's resolved is to try it out with the Roamio when you get it, I guess.

The benefit of using the internal MoCA is you don't need that adapter, or you can attach it to something else if you want. Otherwise it's fine to keep using it too. No biggie either way.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I've used my Premiere 4's internal MoCA on it's own to connect to the network and haven't had any performance problems. 

I use a router with a built in MoCA which creates the bridge, then have the Premiere 4 connect via MoCA and a Premiere connect via MoCA adapter and it's been smooth sailing for months, and I'm a heavy power user so that MoCA connection gets hammered 19 hours a day with MRV and transferring. 

Using the Premiere as a bridge to create the MoCA network does take more resources from the processor because it has to pass everything along like a router does. Personally I would recommend putting the MoCA adapter on the router side to create the MoCA network and leave the Premiere and Roamio as MoCA clients. That's what I was doing before the MoCA enabled router was installed.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

JWhites said:


> I've used my Premiere 4's internal MoCA on it's own to connect to the network and haven't had any performance problems.
> 
> I use a router with a built in MoCA which creates the bridge, then have the Premiere 4 connect via MoCA and a Premiere connect via MoCA adapter and it's been smooth sailing for months, and I'm a heavy power user so that MoCA connection gets hammered 19 hours a day with MRV and transferring.


What router are you using with MOCA included? I'd love to get off my adapters completely (still have one near the router/modem)


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

Big Boy Laroux said:


> What router are you using with MOCA included? I'd love to get off my adapters completely (still have one near the router/modem)


For us the Actiontec MI424WR supplied by Verizon for our FIOS service.

michael


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

mdscott said:


> For us the Actiontec MI424WR supplied by Verizon for our FIOS service.
> 
> michael


That's correct, the Rev. I model, however I have cable service so I purchased the router off ebay. It's a strange purpose but it's pretty cool and saves me from having another thing plugged in, and it has the same processor, flash, and ram as my Linksys EA4500.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

JWhites said:


> That's correct, the Rev. I model, however I have cable service so I purchased the router off ebay. It's a strange purpose but it's pretty cool and saves me from having another thing plugged in, and it has the same processor, flash, and ram as my Linksys EA4500.


nice! yeah, as far as i can tell, that's the only one i've seen that has MOCA included. I assume it works fine if you are on another service (like comcast)? It should since it's a router and not a modem (or is it a modem? maybe a wireless broadband modem?).

Looking at the back of it, not sure how it would work in my setup, as it only has one COAX. I would think i'd need two, if it serves like the adapter... How is yours plugged in, JWhites?

So Rev I would be the one to get?

Sorry if i am derailing the thread. This is useful info.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Yes it's a router and not a modem. It works great on Comcast, and even supports IPv6 even though Verizon currently doesn't offer it to their customers. I have a coax cable off a splitter to the router. Everything else is setup the same way a regular router is setup with WAN port from modem to WAN port to router and LAN port from router to various devices. Rev I is the latest version. This is where I got mine from, but if you want to check out other offers here you go.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

JWhites said:


> Yes it's a router and not a modem. It works great on Comcast, and even supports IPv6 even though Verizon currently doesn't offer it to their customers. I have a coax cable off a splitter to the router. Everything else is setup the same way a regular router is setup with WAN port from modem to WAN port to router and LAN port from router to various devices. Rev I is the latest version. This is where I got mine from, but if you want to check out other offers here you go.


Ah, duh, a splitter. I was always of the mindset (or maybe learned incorrectly) that extra splitters before the modem degraded the internet signal. Are you seeing that?

If not, i'm in!

Thanks for all the info (and the links - I searched on ebay but didn't have luck finding the BRAND NEW one you linked)!


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

Jwhites (and mdscott), THANK YOU for bringing this router to my attention. Installed it yesterday and everything is working perfectly. No more MOCA adapters!


----------

